# Ring Combat



## lklawson (Dec 4, 2017)

...no, not that kind of ring.

Wrestling over possession of a large rubber ring as a sport.

“Ring-Combat” – A Novel 1920s Wrestling Sport

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

